# πριν και μετά — με "από" και χωρίς "από"



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Εσείς πότε βάζετε "από" μετά το "μετά";
Σκέφτηκα να μαζέψω απόψεις, χωρίς να προκαταλάβω κανέναν. Και σταματώ εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2012)

Καλή ερώτηση!

Λοιπόν, εγώ το αποφεύγω γενικά, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά το "ύστερα από" ή το "έπειτα από". Σίγουρα θα πω "μετά από σένα" ή "μετά από τόσα βάσανα" ή "μετά από κάθε γεύμα", αλλά όταν τα γράψω μπορεί και να τα αλλάξω. 

Για να μην απαντήσω στα κουτουρού, έκανα αναζήτηση γκουγκλ στο sarantakos.com και έβγαλα 89 ανευρέσεις. Όμως τις κοίταξα μία-μία και είδα ότι από αυτές μόνο 5 είναι δικά μου κείμενα. Οι άλλες είναι είτε σε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα (Καζαντζάκη, Βάρναλη, Γ. Ιωάννου και άλλων κορυφαίων λογοτεχνών, που γράφαν ακομπλεξάριστα "μετά από") είτε σε παραθέματα από εφημερίδες μέσα σε δικά μου άρθρα. Έπίσης, σε κείμενα του πατέρα μου ή άλλων.

Από τις 5 δικές μου ανευρέσεις, οι 3 είναι σε κείμενα της δεκ. του 1980 (διηγήματα) πριν μάθω τον κανόνα ότι "μετά από" είναι σολοικισμός.

Από τις 2 που έμειναν, η μία είναι "μετά από κάθε ποίημα" και η άλλη "μετά από το 'παίρνω'", όπου το "από" κακώς το έβαλα, πλεονάζει.

Ντρέπομαι όμως λιγάκι, που έχω ενστερνιστεί τόσο πολύ έναν τόσο παράλογο κανόνα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω κάποιον κανόνα στην πρακτική μου. Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα πως σίγουρα βάζω "από" όταν υπάρχει αόριστο άρθρο («μετά από ένα γεύμα» ξέρω γω), μετά είδα ότι και με οριστικό άρθρο είμαι, πώς το λένε, αμφίθυμος («μετά την αποψίλωση» -pun intended). Αλλά υποπτεύομαι ότι κάπου εκεί βρίσκεται ο κανόνας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2012)

sarant said:


> Για να μην απαντήσω στα κουτουρού, έκανα αναζήτηση γκουγκλ στο sarantakos.com και έβγαλα 89 ανευρέσεις. Όμως τις κοίταξα μία-μία και είδα ότι από αυτές μόνο 5 είναι δικά μου κείμενα. Οι άλλες είναι είτε σε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα (Καζαντζάκη, Βάρναλη, Γ. Ιωάννου και άλλων κορυφαίων λογοτεχνών, που γράφαν ακομπλεξάριστα "μετά από") είτε σε παραθέματα από εφημερίδες μέσα σε δικά μου άρθρα. Έπίσης, σε κείμενα του πατέρα μου ή άλλων.



Έκανα ένα γκούγκλισμα στο ιστολόγιό σου και βρήκα ότι υπάρχουν 1050 ευρέσεις, εκ των οποίων οι 470 είναι μοναδικές (στην πράξη οι 432). Μέτρησα 35 δικές σου αναφορές (αφού αφαίρεσα αναφορές σε άρθρα του πατέρα σου και λόγια τρίτων). Νομίζω ότι μέτρησα σωστά.


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2012)

Με το λίγο που το σκέφτηκα, μου φαίνεται ότι ο Μαρίνος έχει δίκιο. Νομίζω ότι παραλείπω (συνήθως) το "από" όταν ακολουθεί οριστικό άρθρο.


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έκανα ένα γκούγκλισμα στο ιστολόγιό σου και βρήκα ότι υπάρχουν 1050 ευρέσεις, εκ των οποίων οι 470 είναι μοναδικές (στην πράξη οι 432). Μέτρησα 35 δικές σου αναφορές (αφού αφαίρεσα αναφορές σε άρθρα του πατέρα σου και λόγια τρίτων). Νομίζω ότι μέτρησα σωστά.



Δεν λέμε το ίδιο, εγώ έψαξα στο sarantakos.com, όχι το ιστολόγιο.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 3, 2012)

Δεν ήξερα τον κανόνα και νομίζω πως τις περισσότερες φορές, βάζω. :huh:

Εκτός από τις φράσεις _"μετά πολλών επαίνων"_ και _"μετά φόβου Θεού"_ κλπ, αλλά εκεί το _μετά _δεν είναι χρονικό...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν λέμε το ίδιο, εγώ έψαξα στο sarantakos.com, όχι το ιστολόγιο.



Το ξέρω· ίσως θα έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσω.

Προσωπικά βρίσκω χαζό τον κανόνα. Οι λέξεις αλλάζουν σημασία. Δηλαδή το "μετά από χρόνια" θα έπρεπε να ήταν "μετά χρόνια". Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει έστω κι ένας Έλληνας που να το λέει αυτό (ωστόσο υπάρχει το "χρόνια μετά"). Προσωπικά βάζω _από_ μετά το μετά, όταν δεν χωράει άρθρο. Δηλαδή "καταλήξαμε εκεί, μετά από συζήτηση" αλλά όχι "μετά από την συζήτηση που είχαμε". Τουλάχιστον δεν το συνηθίζω.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 3, 2012)

Η δική μου απάντηση θα είναι σαφής: δεν έχω ιδέα. 

Υποθέτω πως ο κανόνας στον οποίο αναφέρονται τα προηγούμενα σχόλια είναι πως βάζουμε _από _μόνον όταν δεν ακολουθεί άρθρο. Στην πράξη δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει ο κανόνας αυτός και εξαρτάται κυρίως από τη σημασία της πρόθεσης. Δηλαδή: 

- Χρονικό μετά: Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ περιπτώσεις στις οποίες να μην ισχύει ο κανόνας, αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν με ενοχλεί η χρήση του από.
"Πάρε με μετά τις δέκα", αλλά "μετά από τη Μόνικα Μπελούτσι, δε στέριωσα σοβαρή σχέση".

- Αιτιολογικό μετά (στην πραγματικότητα χρονικοαιτιολογικό): Εδώ ο κανόνας μοιάζει να ξεθυμαίνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις μάλλον δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα το _από_, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί: 
"Μετά (από) την αχαρακτήριστη συμπεριφορά του, κανείς δεν τον ήθελε στην παρέα". 

Στο λήμμα του ΛΚΝ αποφεύγεται συστηματικά η χρήση του από, ακόμη κι όταν δεν υπάρχει άρθρο, ακόμη κι όταν η χρήση του από μοιάζει φυσική (θα έλεγα ας πούμε "Aκόμη και μετά από τόση θεραπεία υποφέρει", όχι χωρίς το από όπως στο παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Μια και λέτε για τον «κανόνα» (τον οποίο ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν — και καλά κάνουν και τον αγνοούν), καταθέτω τι γραφόταν στα πρώτα χρόνια της επίσημης δημοτικής και τι στα πιο πρόσφατα. Θα βάλω και το *πριν* στη συζήτηση για την αναπόφευκτη σύγκριση.

Η πρόθεση _από_ πρέπει ν' ακολουθεί το επίρρημα _*πριν*_, όταν αυτό συντάσσεται χωρίς ρήμα. Λέμε δηλαδή και γράφουμε:

πριν από την τελετή 
πριν από τη στάση 
πριν από το Σάββατο
και όχι —όπως αρκετοί το συνηθίζουν— «πριν την τελετή», «πριν τη στάση», «πριν το Σάββατο». Το σχετικά πρόσφατο αυτό συντακτικό λάθος αποτελεί ίσως υποπροϊόν της αγγλοσαξονικής πολιτιστικής εισβολής στην Ελλάδα, σαν κατά λέξη μετάφραση του _before the ceremony, before the stop, before Saturday_, από μερικούς αμερικανοτραφείς Νεοέλληνες.
Όμως, όταν το πριν συντάσσεται με ρήμα, τότε μπορεί ν' ακολουθιέται, ή να μην ακολουθιέται, από το σύνδεσμο _να_. Δηλαδή.	
Πριν να μιλήσουμε ας σκεφτούμε,
ή: Πριν μιλήσουμε ας σκεφτούμε.

Το αντίθετο λάθος παρατηρείται, καμιά φορά, με την πρόθεση *μετά*, που κανονικά δεν πρέπει ν' ακολουθιέται από την πρόθεση _από_. Γράφουν, δηλαδή, μερικοί: «μετά από τις εκλογές» ή «μετά από το ναυάγιο» ή «μετά από τη συζήτηση», ενώ η σωστή σύνταξη, που καλύπτει ολοκληρωμένο νόημα, είναι:

μετά τις εκλογές 
μετά το ναυάγιο 
μετά τη συζήτηση
Να τονίσουμε πάντως ότι την πρόθεση _μετά_ δεν επιτρέπεται ν' ακολουθεί όνομα άναρθρο, δηλαδή χωρίς άρθρο (π.χ. «μετά μακρές συνομιλίες υπογράφτηκε συμφωνία» ή «μετά κάθε απεργία γίνονται απολύσεις»). Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, το _μετά_ αντικατασταίνεται από το _ύστερα_ ή το _έπειτα_, μαζί με την πρόθεση _από_. Δηλαδή:

Ύστερα από μακρές συζητήσεις υπογράφτηκε συμφωνία.
Έπειτα από κάθε απεργία γίνονται απολύσεις.
(_Τα σωστά ελληνικά_, Θόδωρου Καρζή)

• *μετά* + όνομα: Λέμε _μετά τη συνάντηση Ι μετά Χριστόν_ και όχι _μετά από_ + όνομα (_μετά από τη συνάντηση /μετά από τον Χριστό_). Λέμε όμως _μετά_ + αντωνυμία, π.χ. _μετά από σένα_. Με την πρόθεση _από_ συντάσσεται το _έπειτα_ και όχι το _μετά_. Π.χ. _Επέστρεψε στη δουλειά του έπειτα από πολύμηνη απουσία._

• *πριν από* + όνομα. Το χρονικό επίρρημα _πριν_ συντάσσεται με την πρόθεση _από_ + αιτιατική ουσιαστικού. Π.χ. _Πριν από τη συνάντηση_. Συνηθισμένο λάθος είναι η σύνταξη _πριν_ + όνομα. Π.χ. _Πριν τη συνάντηση._
(_Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_)


Και τώρα που είδαμε και τον κανόνα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα που είδαμε και τον κανόνα...


...μπορούμε άραγε να καταλάβουμε και τη λογική του;

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, εκείνο το _Πριν να μιλήσουμε ας σκεφτούμε_ του Καρζή, με ανατριχιάζει πολύ περισσότερο.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια και λέτε για τον «κανόνα» (τον οποίο ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν — και καλά κάνουν και τον αγνοούν),



Δεν πρόσεξα αν αναφέρθηκε αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ αφιερώνει λίγες γραμμές για το θέμα. Κι εγώ δεν ήξερα τον κανόνα μέχρι πρόσφατα αλλά είναι ό,τι πρέπει για να παριστάνεις τον σχετικό:)
Δεν συμφωνώ, όμως, στο να τον αγνοούμε. Αφού επιλέγουμε τον αρχαϊσμό "μετά" πρέπει να χορέψουμε ανάλογα. Θα μου πεις ότι το "μετά" χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως, επομένως ο αρχαϊσμός πάει περίπατο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

«Αγνοούν», αλλά με ποια σημασία; :)
(Εννοώ ότι είναι για το καλό της γλώσσας να μην ξέρουμε, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ότι υπάρχει κανόνας.)

Παρέμπ, λέει στο _Σχολικό_:

Η πρόθεση _μετά_ δεν είναι ανάγκη να συνοδεύεται από την πρόθεση _από_, όταν ακολουθεί άρθρο. Συνεπώς: (α) *με άρθρο - χωρίς «από»* (π.χ. _μετά τη συνάντηση - μετά το σχολείο - μετά τον σεισμό_), (β) *χωρίς άρθρο - με «από»* (π.χ. _μετά από εσάς - μετά από τρεις ημέρες - μετά από όσα είπαμε_ [αλλά: _μετά τα όσα είπαμε_]).

Εδώ δεν έχουμε κανόνα: «δεν είναι ανάγκη» λέει. Έπρεπε όμως να λέει «όταν ακολουθεί το *οριστικό* άρθρο». Θα πούμε: _μετά από ένα διάλειμμα_.

Και όλα αυτά επειδή διάβασα σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:
Η χρεοκοπία της, μετά 131 χρόνια βασιλείας στον κόσμο της φωτογραφίας, υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει βοήθεια από τους πιστωτές της.

Θα έλεγα:
Η χρεοκοπία της, *μετά από* 131 χρόνια βασιλείας στον κόσμο της φωτογραφίας, υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει βοήθεια από τους πιστωτές της.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 3, 2012)

Οι Holton / Mackridge / Φιλιππάκη-Warburton πάντως (σελ. 378) λένε:
Όταν ακολουθείται από αόριστη ονοματική φράση (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ισχυρών τύπων των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών), συνδέεται συνήθως μ' αυτή την ονοματική φράση με την _από _(2α και 3α). Ωστόσο, υπάρχει γενικά ποικιλία ως προς τη χρήση και μπορεί να συμβαίνει ακόμη και το αντίθετο, με ονοματικές φράσεις εκτός των ισχυρών τύπων των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών (1β και 2β).

1α. *μετά* τον πόλεμο
β.* μετά από* τον πόλεμο
2α. *μετά από* έναν πόλεμο
β. *μετά *έναν πόλεμο
3. *μετά από* μένα


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Βλέπουμε από τους κανόνες και από τη συζήτηση ότι κάποιους τους ενοχλεί το «μετά από τον πόλεμο» και κάποιους (άλλους ή τους ίδιους) το «μετά έναν πόλεμο» (και πολύ περισσότερο, υποθέτω, το «μετά πόλεμο»).

Προσπαθώντας να απλοποιήσω τη ζωή μου, βάζω «μετά από» σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και (συνήθως, συχνά, πότε πότε; — δεν έχω έτοιμη στατιστική) τρώω το «από» όταν ακολουθεί το οριστικό άρθρο.

Το ίδιο κάνω και με το «πριν».

Pet hate: «μετά έναν...». Εξαιρέσεις: _Μετά είκοσι έτη, μετά Χριστόν_ και άλλα απολιθώματα.

(Τα παραπάνω, προχείρως. Όταν θα κάνω στατιστική, μπορεί να επανέλθω.)


----------



## panadeli (Feb 3, 2012)

Ως αμερικανοτραφής Νεοέλληνας που αγνοούσε πλήρως τον κανόνα, θελώ να δηλώσω ότι ξετρελάθηκα με την εξήγηση περί αμερικανοτραφών Νεοελλήνων για το _πριν χωρίς από,_ και να εκφράσω την θλίψη μου για την έλλειψη κάποιας ανάλογης εξήγησης και για το _μετά με από._


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> μετά από τη Μόνικα Μπελούτσι, δε στέριωσα σοβαρή σχέση


Φυσικό ήταν, Πιδύε. *Μετά τη* Μόνικα, το χάος. *Μετά απ' αυτήν*, ανίατη συρρίκνωση του βιοτικού σύμπαντος. *Μετά από μια* τέτοια θεά, στροβιλίζονται μοναχικά το σκότος, ο ζόφος και το έρεβος. Δεν μπορείς να τη χάνεις και *μετά να* καμώνεσαι πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Όλες οι ψευδαισθήσεις θα καταρρεύσουν *μετά από δυο*-τρεις νέες σχέσεις.
Δεν θεωρώ πως γίνομαι *μετά *Χριστόν προφήτης, απλώς μιλάω *μετά *λόγου γνώσεως.

Υ.Γ. Μήπως τα είπα λίγο μεταμοντέρνα;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και όλα αυτά επειδή διάβασα σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:
> Η χρεοκοπία της, μετά 131 χρόνια βασιλείας στον κόσμο της φωτογραφίας, υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει βοήθεια από τους πιστωτές της.
> 
> Θα έλεγα:
> Η χρεοκοπία της, *μετά από* 131 χρόνια βασιλείας στον κόσμο της φωτογραφίας, υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει βοήθεια από τους πιστωτές της.


Πωπωπω, κι εκείνο που σου χτύπησε ήταν το «μετά»; Διότι εγώ σχεδόν το αγνόησα κι εμένα εκείνο που με χτύπησε σαν κεραυνός-με-Πάρκινσον ήταν η «βοήθεια» από τους πιστωτές. Προσωπικά θα έλεγα λοιπόν:
Η χρεοκοπία της, μετά (από) 131 χρόνια βασιλείας στον κόσμο της φωτογραφίας, υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει *προστασία *από τους πιστωτές της.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

LOL. Είδες τι σου κάνει η μετατόπιση της προσοχής; Συνήθως, όταν βρίσκω λάθος που αξίζει να το φέρω εδώ, παθαίνω τέτοιο ντελίριο που αγνοώ όλο το υπόλοιπο κείμενο, όχι μόνο την υπόλοιπη πρόταση.

Είναι και ωραίο λάθος, και ακατανόητο, αφού στα αγγλικά μόνο _protection from its creditors_ θα μπορούσε να λέει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι και ωραίο λάθος, και ακατανόητο, αφού στα αγγλικά μόνο _protection from its creditors_ θα μπορούσε να λέει.



Όχι μόνο δεν είναι ακατανόητο κτγμ, αλλά επειδή ακριβώς _βγαίνει _νόημα (δηλ. πράγματι μπορεί να πιστέψει ο αναγνώστης ότι εκείνο που ζήτησε η Κόντακ ήταν _βοήθεια _από τους πιστωτές της, να τη βοηθήσουν δλδ με κάποιον τρόπο — δεν λέει κάτι πραγματικά ακατανόητο, όπως λ.χ. «υποχρέωσε την Kodak να ζητήσει προφυλακτικά από τους πιστωτές της», που θα χτύπαγε καμπανοκρουσίες στον αναγνώστη πως κάποια λούμπα υπάρχει εκεί) είναι πραγματικά επικίνδυνο να οδηγήσει σε —απόλυτα δικαιολογημένες— αλλαντάλλειες χοντροπαρανοήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2012)

Δεν είναι πιο πιθανό το κείμενο να έγραφε "file for protection", που κάνει ακόμα πιο ακατανόητη την ύπαρξη του "να ζητήσει";


----------



## Inachus (Feb 4, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Οι Holton / Mackridge / Φιλιππάκη-Warburton πάντως (σελ. 378) λένε:
> Όταν ακολουθείται από αόριστη ονοματική φράση (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ισχυρών τύπων των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών), συνδέεται συνήθως μ' αυτή την ονοματική φράση με την _από _(2α και 3α). Ωστόσο, υπάρχει γενικά ποικιλία ως προς τη χρήση και μπορεί να συμβαίνει ακόμη και το αντίθετο, με ονοματικές φράσεις εκτός των ισχυρών τύπων των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών (1β και 2β).
> 
> 1α. *μετά* τον πόλεμο
> ...


Αμέσως μετά (από) τα παραδείγματα, η ίδια γραμματική συνεχίζει:


> Όταν χρησιμοποιείται με την _από_, η _μετά_ λειτουργεί ως επίρρημα. Επίσης, η _μετά_ λειτουργεί και ως επίρρημα με τη σημασία "κατόπιν, αργότερα" ΄ βλ. Ενότητα 3.1 (6 και 8)
> 
> *************
> Ενότητα 3.1
> ...



Αλλες φορές, δηλ., το _μετά_ (όπως και το _πριν_) λειτουργεί ως επίρρημα και άλλες ως πρόθεση. Επίσης, κάποιες φορές δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη (τουλάχιστον σε μένα) η λειτουργία του, πχ στα (8γ) και (2β)΄μάλλον ως προθεση μου φαίνεται και στα δύο παραδείγματα (και όχι μόνο στο ένα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

*Για τη διαφορά πρόθεσης – επιρρήματος:*
Πρόθεση έχουμε όταν ακολουθεί, αμέσως μετά, ουσιαστικό ή αντωνυμία σαν αντικείμενο της πρόθεσης. Η πρόθεση μπορεί να είναι λέξη ή φράση.

Πρώτα θα διαβάσεις και μετά θα δεις τηλεόραση. (_επίρρημα_)
Και τι θα φάμε μετά; (_επίρρημα_)
Παράδειγμα εξαίρεσης: Μετά το γλυκό! (Επίρρημα, διότι ο μπόμπιρας πήγε να βάλει χέρι στο γλυκό και η μάνα του φώναξε το ελλειπτικό της με τον τόνο στο «Μετά», εννοώντας «Μετά το φαγητό θα φας το γλυκό». Το «γλυκό» δεν είναι αντικείμενο του «μετά».)
Και τι θα φάμε μετά το ψάρι; (_πρόθεση_)
Μετά από πέντε πιάτα ήμασταν έτοιμοι για λικεράκι και καφέ. (Πρόθεση είναι η φράση «μετά από». Το ίδιο το «μετά» μέσα στη φράση είναι επίρρημα.)

Συγγνώμη που τα παραδείγματα στρέφονται γύρω από το φαγητό και όχι γύρω από την Μπελούτσι, αλλά έχουμε και μια φήμη να συντηρήσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Και, μετά απ' όλα αυτά, η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/prinapometa/


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 24, 2012)

Να και μια περίεργη έλλειψη του "από":

_"Πω, πω" έκαμε ο Σπύρος, "και πού είναι αυτός ο βράχος, κυρούλα;"
"Είναι μακριά από δω, σ' άλλο βουνό, πίσω τον ήλιο!"_

Ζαχαρία Παπαντωνίου, _Τα Ψηλά Βουνά_, Η Γρια Χάρμαινα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Εξαιρώντας κάποιες λόγιες εκφράσεις (όπως πχ "μετά Χριστόν" "μετά θάνατον") ή τις περιπτώσεις όπου ακολουθεί ονομαστική (μετά ο καφές) παρατήρησα ότι η χρήση του "από" δεν αλλοιώνει το νόημα της πρότασης, ούτε φαίνεται περιττό. Ωστόσο, αρκετές φορές το αποφεύγω για λόγους οικονομίας, ιδίως όταν μέσα στην πρόταση χρησιμοποιείται ήδη η πρόθεση "από", ή υπάρχει ως συνθετικό λέξης. 
Υποθέτω ότι το "μετά από" εξελίχθηκε από το "μετά" στη δημοτική γλώσσα με την ίδια λογική που εξελίχθηκε το "πριν από" από το "προ". Ασφαλώς ποτέ δε θα βάζαμε ένα "από" μετά το "προ", αλλά στη χρήση του "πριν" υπάρχει και μια άλλη διαφορά, καθώς χρησιμοποιείται και αμέσως πριν από ρήμα (πριν τελειώσω). Ένας άλλος λόγος προτίμησης ή μη της χρήσης του "από" είναι η αποφυγή της χασμωδίας στο "μετά από" ή η ευφωνία στο "πριν από το".


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 25, 2012)

Φαίνεται πως το _μετά από _υπάρχει στα παλιά λεξικά καλά κρυμμένο. Στην επιτομή του Liddell & Scott διαβάζω στη σύνταξη με αιτιατική: _Γ.3. λέγεται για αξία, κοινωνική ιεραρχία, μετά από, πιο κάτω από, [...]. _ Εδώ το _μετά από _ αποδίδει το _next after_. Λέμε σήμερα πολύ σωστά _μετά από εμένα_. Αλλά και στο απόσπασμα από τον Δημητράκο φαίνεται η χρήση αυτή. Είναι λογικό το _από_ να κολλήσει και σε άλλες χρήσεις του _μετά_. Αλλά πάλι επιλέγω τα _έπειτα από _και _ύστερα από _ και καθαρίζω.


----------



## unique (Dec 15, 2013)

*Πριν από τον-την κλπ. ή πριν τον;*

Είναι λάθος να παραλειφθεί το "από" στο "πριν από τον" κλπ.; 
Π.χ. πριν το 3000 π.Χ. 
Και σε ποια περίπτωση επιβάλλεται να χρησιμοποιείται (αν βέβαια υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση);


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2013)

Από λαθολογική άποψη, το "πριν" θέλει πάντα το "από", ενώ το "μετά" όχι. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, λάβε το υπόψη αλλά μην το δέσεις κόμπο. Στη ζωντανή γλώσσα, το "πριν" χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά ασυνόδευτο. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά στη Λεξιλογία, θα φανεί κάποιος καλός χριστιανός να βρει σχετικά λινκ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καλός είμαι, καλός χριστιανός δεν είμαι. Αλλά έγραφες, Θέμη, πάνω που εγώ μετακόμιζα. Να αλλάξω και τον τίτλο...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Βοηθά το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ για το *πριν*, εκεί που λέει για την πρόθεση. Δες πού έχει βάλει τα «από» προαιρετικά σε παρενθέσεις:

σε θέση πρόθεσης, για δήλωση χρόνου ή τόπου: _~ (από) την επανάσταση του ΄21. Έφυγε ~ (από) τα Xριστούγεννα. Δύο στάσεις ~ (από) το τέρμα. Δεν μπορεί να σας δεχτεί ~ (από) τις έντεκα,_ πιο μπροστά, πιο νωρίς. _~ από σας_._ Είστε ~ από εμένα_, προηγείστε. _Δύο χαπάκια ~ (από) το φαγητό._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=πριν&sin=all


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2013)

Αυτός ο κανόνας είναι αρκετά αυθαίρετος. Στηρίζεται αδιόρατα σε μια μη ζωντανή εκδοχή της γλώσσας. Απ' την στιγμή που το "από" παραλείπεται συχνότατα στην νεοελληνική, είναι μια χαρά σωστό. Δεν δημιουργεί νοηματικό κενό, παρεξήγηση ή αδιαφάνεια.


----------

